# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ماهي  آداب المغادرة من القروب؟

## احمد ابو انس

ماهي  آداب المغادرة من القروب( الواتس اب)

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الاستئذان. مع تقديم النصيحة إن لزم الأمر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد 
-كلمة طيبة عن مدى استفادتك من المجموعة إن كانت مجموعة شرعية أو ثقافية بدون مخالفات 
-وحسن الثناء 
-والتلطف في إبداء عذر مناسب - مثلا كثرة المجموعات 
انشغالك عن التفاعل والمشاركة ومثل هذا 
-ووصيتهم بالخير 
-وطلب العفو إن كنت أسأت إلى أحد والتطلف ثم طلب الخروج من المسئول 
-والدعاء لهم بالتوفيق والسداد 
والله الموفق 
أرجو أن أكون أفدتك
والسلام

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ابوخزيمةالمصرى
بارك الله فيما كتبت ونفع بك المسلمين .

----------

